# Train Simulator 2014 is Out (As of 9/26/13)



## Fan Railer (Sep 28, 2013)

If you already own TS2013, it should have auto upgraded the last time you ran it since the date in the title.

First video from me after the update to 2014:


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 28, 2013)

Excerpt from the above video:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 28, 2013)

Great game but dosen't seem like a significant improvement over 2013. How do you run maintain a steamer at good speeds? LOL at speeding, 72 in a 45 zone!

Do some German Baureihen, I wish they would introduce the Baureihe 103 into the game, that was a great locomotive to ride if only a bit cramped in the cab. They had a four-minute rating of 10,500 horssepower, awesome at accelarating!


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 28, 2013)

Gonna check it out now (see if its already downloaded).

Edit: Took an SP EMD SW1500 DP out for a spin on the Somerset Dorset Joint Railway...LOL!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 28, 2013)

FrensicPic said:


> Gonna check it out now (see if its already downloaded).
> 
> Edit: Took an SP EMD SW1500 DP out for a spin on the Somerset Dorset Joint Railway...LOL!


I've run a Baureihe 110 on the NEC in the 2013 version. Pretty weird, eh?


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 29, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Great game but doesn't seem like a significant improvement over 2013. How do you run maintain a steamer at good speeds? LOL at speeding, 72 in a 45 zone!
> 
> Do some German Baureihen, I wish they would introduce the Baureihe 103 into the game, that was a great locomotive to ride if only a bit cramped in the cab. They had a four-minute rating of 10,500 horsepower, awesome at accelerating!


Operationally-wise there isn't really much of a change, besides the addition of a zoom feature and changing the operator error display interface. The major changes here are in the user interface and menus. I'm patiently waiting for them to release a new slew of rolling stock for me to play with.

As for steamers, they're temperamental, and it's taken me several months to learn their intricacies. Even so, it's difficult to achieve and maintain track speed with a heavy consist going up a grade without losing too much steam pressure. A few key things to remember: Using the blower increases the rate that steam pressure is generated. Also, if the water injector is in the on position, you are going to lose steam since you are adding cold water to the boiler. Everything else is just dependent on playing around with the regulator and throttle. You're really only going to achieve track speed (or above) when on level terrain or going down grade. With that said, certain steam locomotives are coded differently from others, lending to easier operation (speed-wise)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 29, 2013)

Fan Railer said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Great game but doesn't seem like a significant improvement over 2013. How do you run maintain a steamer at good speeds? LOL at speeding, 72 in a 45 zone!
> ...


Ugh, so complicated. What's a good beginner steamer? I'm really bad with game codes, I can't figure them out at all.

How about that Baureihe 103? Are they ever going to release it for this game?


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 30, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Fan Railer said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


idk about the 103, but a good starting steamer is probably any one of the british ones. the american steamers are the ones that are harder to handle. however, i have mastered the big boy, and the video i'm rendering now will display that mastery as #4014 leads an excursion over sherman hill.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 1, 2013)

Fan Railer said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Fan Railer said:
> ...


Which British steamer exactly? Is the Black Five easy or the LNER A4? What about the Baureihe 52? I'm terrible at handling steamers so I'm just pumping out questions. The British steamers might just be easier because they have easier routes with less grades. I got swamped with a Black Five on the Bath-Templecombe.


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 1, 2013)

To be honest, not sure. I've just had a better experience with them, but perhaps that's because I don't run them with the ridiculously heavy consists that I do with the American steamers. I just thought that the American steamers would handle the heavy loads better because that's what they were designed to do.


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 22, 2013)

The Pacific Surfliner is out:


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 23, 2013)

Two Scenario videos. Enjoy:


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting the videos. Haven't spent much time on it since the upgrade to 2014.

Looking forward to getting the Pacific Surfliner soon. Wish they would now do the LA to SLO part of the Surfliner!


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 24, 2013)

FrensicPic said:


> Thanks for posting the videos. Haven't spent much time on it since the upgrade to 2014.
> 
> Looking forward to getting the Pacific Surfliner soon. Wish they would now do the LA to SLO part of the Surfliner!


No problem. It's a pleasure.

Here's to some messing around with the custom consist builder and quick drive (Amtrak Southwest Chief with EMD F59PHi Power):


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 26, 2013)

First real life schedule run. Welcome aboard Pacific Surfliner Train 579, the Los Angeles bound express from San Diego. It is the peak travel period, so we have a 9 car train being pushed by two F59PHi locomotives. We will depart from San Diego, and call at Solana Beach (37:30), Oceanside (52:00), San Clemente Pier (1:14:00), San Juan Capistrano (1:24:00), Irvine (1:40:30), Santa Ana (1:51:30), Anaheim (2:00:00), and Fullerton (2:07:20), before terminating at Los Angeles Union Station (2:28:30). Enjoy the ride and the beautiful California Coast before we transition into the urban sprawl of Southern Los Angeles. This train follows the real life schedule of 579 (http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/536/483/Pacific-Surfliner-Schedule-040113,0.pdf), and with the extra schedule padding, we depart up to 5 minutes early from each station. All aboard:


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 26, 2013)

Shortened clip with station stops only:


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2013)

You guys have me this close -><- to installing windows via boot camp so that I can get in on this action.

If my 27" iMac wasn't in my son's room where he's asleep, I'd probably be doing it right now.


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard New Jersey Transit Trenton Line's Thanksgiving Weekend Extra Train 8842 (http://www.njtransit.com/pdf/rail/R0070.pdf). Due to a shortage of equipment thanks to Hurricane Sandy, today's consist for 8842 consists of borrowed Amtrak equipment (2 EMD F59PHi Diesels and 10 Amfleet Cars). Following our departure from Trenton (5:00), we will call at Hamilton (8:50), Princeton Junction (15:15), New Brunswick (27:05), Edison (33:50), Metuchen (39:00), and Metropark (43:50) before expressing to Newark Penn Station (58:40), and then terminating at New York Penn Station (1:11:20). Enjoy the ride.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 27, 2013)

Fan Railer said:


> First real life schedule run. Welcome aboard Pacific Surfliner Train 579, the Los Angeles bound express from San Diego. It is the peak travel period, so we have a 9 car train being pushed by two F59PHi locomotives. We will depart from San Diego, and call at Solana Beach (37:30), Oceanside (52:00), San Clemente Pier (1:14:00), San Juan Capistrano (1:24:00), Irvine (1:40:30), Santa Ana (1:51:30), Anaheim (2:00:00), and Fullerton (2:07:20), before terminating at Los Angeles Union Station (2:28:30). Enjoy the ride and the beautiful California Coast before we transition into the urban sprawl of Southern Los Angeles. This train follows the real life schedule of 579 (http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/536/483/Pacific-Surfliner-Schedule-040113,0.pdf), and with the extra schedule padding, we depart up to 5 minutes early from each station. All aboard:


Didn't see the "Moon Amtrak" crowd LOL! What's with the disappearing people on the platform at 1:30:20? The walk up behind the guy who keeps looking at his watch and just disappear!


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 27, 2013)

FrensicPic said:


> Fan Railer said:
> 
> 
> > First real life schedule run. Welcome aboard Pacific Surfliner Train 579, the Los Angeles bound express from San Diego. It is the peak travel period, so we have a 9 car train being pushed by two F59PHi locomotives. We will depart from San Diego, and call at Solana Beach (37:30), Oceanside (52:00), San Clemente Pier (1:14:00), San Juan Capistrano (1:24:00), Irvine (1:40:30), Santa Ana (1:51:30), Anaheim (2:00:00), and Fullerton (2:07:20), before terminating at Los Angeles Union Station (2:28:30). Enjoy the ride and the beautiful California Coast before we transition into the urban sprawl of Southern Los Angeles. This train follows the real life schedule of 579 (http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/536/483/Pacific-Surfliner-Schedule-040113,0.pdf), and with the extra schedule padding, we depart up to 5 minutes early from each station. All aboard
> ...


Lol, the disappearing people are the ones that just got off the train. I guess the disappearing is just Railwork's way of saying these passengers have left the platform lol. But then again, they could just be disapparating back home... but then there would be no reason for them to take the train in the first place XD.


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome aboard Pacific Surfliner Train 562, the San Diego bound express from Los Angeles. It is the peak travel period, and we are short on rolling stock, so we have a 10 car Amfleet train being hauled by one F59PHi locomotive. Note the start up of the HEP system before we depart Los Angeles Union Station. We will depart from Los Angeles (8:15), and call at Fullerton (35:00), Anaheim (42:15), Santa Ana (51:10), Irvine (1:02:30), San Juan Capistrano (1:15:05), San Clemente Pier (1:28:48), Oceanside (1:48:40), and Solana Beach (2:07:10), before terminating at San Diego (2:38:00). Enjoy the ride through the urban sprawl of Southern Los Angeles as we approach the beautiful California Coast and seaboard. This train follows the real life schedule of 562 (http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/536/483/Pacific-Surfliner-Schedule-040113,0.pdf), and with the extra schedule padding, we arrive at Oceanside 10 minutes early. All aboard.


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 18, 2013)

You can download (payware) the Eurosprinter for TS2014 here: http://trainsimcontents.blogspot.com/2012/07/siemens-taurus-es64-u-pack-for-train.html


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 26, 2013)

Steam on the NEC!
NKP 765:


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 26, 2013)

SP 4449:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 3, 2013)

I wish G-Trax hadn't made the Berkshire such a weaksauce locomotive =/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for your long, high-quality videos and reliable uploading. Especially enjoy the GG1.

A good way to hold speed _may _be to achieve the desired speed, put throttle to 100%, then put reverser to 0%. Try it out, it might work. Otherwise, the curise control is probably better.


----------



## Fan Railer on Temp. Comp. (Dec 6, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Thanks for your long, high-quality videos and reliable uploading. Especially enjoy the GG1.
> 
> A good way to hold speed _may _be to achieve the desired speed, put throttle to 100%, then put reverser to 0%. Try it out, it might work. Otherwise, the curise control is probably better.


Always a pleasure. The reverser can only be changed when throttle is at 0% on diesel and electric stock. On steam stock, it can be varied, since it service as the johnson bar, but I've tried what you suggested and it doesn't exactly work. Only certain trains come equipped with cruise control, and only a select few of those are reliable and easy to use.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Fan Railer said:


>


Aloha

Really beautifully done but as a G fan I must point out that the Brunswick Green motors were freight.and the Tuscan were Passenger. The difference in the gearing was freight 90mph, Passenger 100mph. The vid's though, show so much quality that I am again interested in train Simulator.

Mahalo


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 9, 2013)

GG-1 said:


>


Yea, I know, but currently, the GG1 DLC only comes with one livery. I'm sure GG1 reskins are available elsewhere online, but I haven't taken the time to look yet.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ng88Ma2fVA


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 17, 2013)

Ever wanted to run the steam locomotives of old from MSTS on Train Simulator 2014? Well, now you can! Simply download the .rwp file found here and use the utilities tool to install:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/7jjq332ccauk6fd/MSTS+Conversions.rwp
Be mindful that not everything is perfect, and there are some glitches depending on stock. I take no credit for the production of anything seen here or available for download. I'm simply passing along this opportunity to you, a fellow enthusiast. Enjoy =)


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome aboard the newly released China Railways CRH1A Trainset for Train Simulator 2014. This video showcases the tutorial scenario where you will learn how to operate the CRH1A along with how to interpret the signal system present along the Chinese High Speed Rail Line. More scenarios coming soon. Enjoy =)

This route is available as payware here: http://www.fspilotshop.com/simtech-vision-chengdu-suining-highspeed-route-p-4785.html


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 31, 2014)

With the P42DC Re-released (http://store.steampowered.com/app/222627/), I was finally able to play around with it:


List of mods I have made so far:

1. Change RPM range to 468 - 1047 and adjusted fuel consumption rates based on information here: http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?4,1871287.

2. Adjust Tractive Effort down to real world values.

3. Adjust Braking Effort curve to simulate realism.

4. Adjust amp limits so that the in cab ammeter displays properly.

5. Increased weight from 121 tons to 130 tons to simulate fully loaded locomotive

6. Increased fuel capacity from 1800 gallons to 2200 gallons.

7. Increased air brake application and release rates. Original rates are painfully and unrealistically slow.


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 31, 2014)

Executing a perfect stop from 100 mph (160 km/h) coming into New Brunswick on the Northeast Corridor. Consist is a P42DC double header towing 12 Amfleet Cars. This showcases the skill required in balancing out maximum dynamic braking and also knowing when to apply full brake pressure to cruise to a perfect stop point.


----------



## X996 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello,

Many thanks for your videos, I really enjoy them.

Your last ones were a very good news for me, the P42 for TS2014 was available !

I am still a newbie with TS2014 and I wondered how do you modify the parameters of your engines ?

Are there good tutorials over there ?

Thanks again,


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 1, 2014)

X996 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Many thanks for your videos, I really enjoy them.
> 
> ...


Yes, I would think if you searched enough, you would be able to find tutorials or information on how to modify locomotive parameters. That's how I learned anyways. Trial and error.


----------



## amtrakdude93 (Feb 2, 2014)

Anybody know what my options are for mac as far as Ts?


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 2, 2014)

amtrakdude93 said:


> Anybody know what my options are for mac as far as Ts?


None as of right now, I'm afraid.


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 7, 2014)

Proceed here for more in depth information about this and the F59PHI mod: http://railworksamerica.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=10632


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 8, 2014)

Should be available at this site soon. Keep an eye out
The release video:


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 11, 2014)

Route development announcement:

http://railworksamerica.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10675

The Northeast Corridor, second edition: NYP to New Haven =)


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 14, 2014)

The EMD F59PHI physics adjustment pack is ready:



This is the EMD F59PHI Physics Upgrade pack.

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must have purchased the Pacific Surfliner Route Addon avaliable at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/222606/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS NOT A SOUND UPGRADE PACK. Physics adjustments made around the existing sounds

The purpose of this pack is to correct some physics errors in the original F59PHI locomotive.

I am not responsible for any damage that installing this pack may cause your machine. ALWAYS be sure to back up original files incase you need to revert back to them.

Parameter Change Log:

1. Change RPM upper limit to 905.

2. Adjust Braking Effort curve to simulate realism.

3. Adjust amp limits according to EMD specs; Max traction amps = 1550. Max brake amps = 760.

4. Increased weight from 104 tons to 128 tons to simulate fully loaded locomotive and increase adhesion.

5. Decreased fuel capacity from 4800 gallons to 2000 gallons.

6. Increased air brake application and release rates. Original rates are painfully and unrealistically slow.

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the "PacificSurflinerAssets.ap" pack file with .7z

2. Proceed to open folders until the .7z directory reads "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\PacificSurfliner\PacificSurflinerAssets.ap\RailVehicles\Diesel\F59PHI\Default\".

3. Then open the "Railworks_F59PHI_Physics_Mod" file.

4. Take both file folder named "Engine" and "Simulation" and drag it into the .ap file.

5. Click "OK" when it asks you to Confirm File Copy.

6. The installation should be complete. Run TS2014 to check.

Thank you for downloading and installing.

Enjoy =)

Download here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ui44aimaai8kcj0/TS2014_EMD_F59PHI_Physics_Mod.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 16, 2014)

Amfleet Interior released by Chacal:


Download it here: http://railworksamerica.com/index.php/download-library/accessories?view=document&id=1170:amfleet-passenger-views&catid=24:accessories


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 17, 2014)

GG1 Tractive Effort Enhancement Pack for Train Simulator 2014:



This is the GE PRR GG1 Tractive Effort Upgrade pack.

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must have purchased the PRR GG1 Loco Add-On avaliable at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/65242/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

The purpose of this pack is to correct the blaring tractive effort curve errors in the GG1 locomotive as it was originally released.

Specifics about the TE values can be found in the first few posts of this thread: http://railworksamerica.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=10728

I am not responsible for any damage that installing this pack may cause your machine. ALWAYS be sure to back up original files in case you need to revert back to them.

Parameter Change Log:

1. Created passenger-geared version's TE curve.

2. Created freight-geared version's TE curve.

3. Lowered maximum traction amps to 2800.

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the GG1 asset pack until the directory reads "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\GG1Pack01\RailVehicles\Electric\GG1\Simulation"

2. Then open the "Railworks_GG1_Tractive_Effort_Mod.rar" file.

3. Drag both file folders named "Passenger" and "Freight" from the .rar file and into the directory you opened in step one.

4. The premise of this pack is that you can only run one version of the GG1 at one time.

5. Before playing TS2014, choose the version you want to run (passenger or freight), then proceed to copy the contents in the respective folder into the directory from step one. DO NOT DELETE THE FOLDER afterwords.

6. The installation should be complete. Run TS2014 to check.

7. If you wish to change the version you are running at any time, exit out of TS2014, and repeat step 5.

Thank you for downloading and installing.

Enjoy =)

Download the pack here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/25ap2oba9rxkbb5/TS2014_PRR_GG1_Tractive_Effort_Mod.rar


----------



## MattW (Feb 18, 2014)

They are currently developing the NEC north of New York as far as New Haven: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151941937963091.1073741911.258680273090&type=1

No word yet on whether Grand Central will be included, though in a blog post of theirs, it and some Metro North equipment was implied.

I'm hoping, though not holding my breath that this becomes a true extension to the existing NEC so we'll actually get Philadelphia-New Haven, they have not confirmed if that is or is not the case yet.


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 18, 2014)

MattW said:


> They are currently developing the NEC north of New York as far as New Haven: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151941937963091.1073741911.258680273090&type=1
> 
> No word yet on whether Grand Central will be included, though in a blog post of theirs, it and some Metro North equipment was implied.
> 
> I'm hoping, though not holding my breath that this becomes a true extension to the existing NEC so we'll actually get Philadelphia-New Haven, they have not confirmed if that is or is not the case yet.


Based on this photo of 125th street / Harlem, it looks like we'll be getting Grand Central and, hopefully, Metro North equipment in the form of M8s, and maybe P32AC-DMs and Shoreliners.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151941938453091&set=a.10151941937963091.1073741911.258680273090&type=3&theater


----------



## MattW (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I guess they could just end the route right there past the platforms for 125th, though I admit it's not likely, I'm not putting it past these developers either.


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is my first highlight of progress on the Amtrak EMD F40PH HEP and Physics modification pack. The modification is actually progressing much more quickly than I had anticipated, and I should have a pack ready for download by the end of the week (watch in 720p or higher for the player to work):



Parameter Change Log (so far):

1. Change RPM range to 260 - 893.

2. Adjust Tractive Effort to EMD F59PHI values. Original Tractive Effort values are all messed up

3. Adjust Braking Effort curve to simulate realism.

4. Adjust amp limits so that the in cab ammeter displays properly.

This pack also converts the No-Conductor locomotives (the locomotives that do not have crew members in the cabs) into HEP running versions.

The parameter changes for those locomotives are the same as the ones for the non-HEP versions except for the following:

1. Change RPM range to 893 - 894.

I have not yet decided whether to lower the tractive effort ratings for the HEP version, and I may very well leave the two TE curves identical. Other than that, I think this is 98% complete.


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 20, 2014)

This is the Amtrak EMD F40PH Physics Upgrade and HEP Version Addition pack.

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must have purchased the Amtrak F40PH ‘California Zephyr’ Loco Add-On pack avaliable at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/208296/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS NOT A SOUND UPGRADE PACK. Physics adjustments made around the existing sounds.

The purpose of this pack is to correct some physics errors in the original Amtrak EMD F40PH pack.

ALWAYS MAKE SURE you back up original files in case you need to revert back to them.

Parameter Change Log (so far):

1. Change RPM range to 260 - 893, and adjusted fuel consumption (3.6 gph - 174 gph).

2. Adjust Tractive Effort to EMD F59PHI values. Original Tractive Effort values are all messed up

3. Adjust Braking Effort curve to simulate realism.

4. Adjust amp limits so that the in cab ammeter displays properly.

This pack also converts the No-Conductor locomotives (the locomotives that do not have crew members in the cabs) into HEP running versions.

The parameter changes for those locomotives are the same as the ones for the non-HEP versions except for the following:

1. Change RPM range to 893 - 894, and adjusted fuel consumption (40 gph - 174 gph).

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the F40PH asset pack until the directory reads "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\F40PHPack01\RailVehicles\Diesel\F40PH"

2. Then open the "Railworks_F40PH_HEP_Addition_and_Physics_Mod.rar" file.

3. Drag both file folders named "Simulation" and "AmtrakPhaseIII" from the .rar file and into the directory you opened in step one.

4. Overwrite if asked.

5. The installation should be complete. Run TS2014 to check.

Thank you for downloading and installing.

Enjoy =)

Download the pack here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/levk3du216sh6l8/TS2014_EMD_F40PH_Physics_and_HEP_Mod.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 21, 2014)

MattW said:


> Well I guess they could just end the route right there past the platforms for 125th, though I admit it's not likely, I'm not putting it past these developers either.


Just confirmed, the ACS-64 will be the featured locomotive included in the route download, in addition to the existence of both Penn Station and Grand Central Terminal. No word on whether any metro north stock will be included, or if it will come as separate DLC yet.

http://www.engine-driver.com/article/show/2370/new-york-new-haven-interview-with-route-builder-dan-barnett


----------



## MattW (Feb 21, 2014)

I imagine at the very least we'll get the P42 repainted into an MNRR scheme to at least resemble their P32s, but given the inclusion of GCT, I think we'll at least see an M8, that would give us our first U.S. EMU and wouldn't look completely out of place repainted into NJT, LIRR and SEPTA.


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 24, 2014)

This is the Amtrak Acela Express Physics Upgrade pack:


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## X996 (Mar 3, 2014)

Very interesting !

Where did you find the phase III AEM-7 ?


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 3, 2014)

X996 said:


> Very interesting !
> 
> Where did you find the phase III AEM-7 ?


http://railworksamerica.com/index.php/download-library/engine-repaints?view=document&id=953:ultimate-nec-collection&catid=18:engine-repaints


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 7, 2014)

Here are the two different acceleration profiles of the Amtrak Siemens ACS-64 (physics dropped into the existing AEM-7). First up from start to 4:50 is the boost mode (6400kW) profile. From 4:55 to the end is the continuous mode (5000kW) profile. Note that I have adjusted amp ratings to reflect tractive effort in kN (1 amp = 1 kN). You can see that the different acceleration profiles follow the tractive effort curves as seen here: http://www.mobility.siemens.com/mobility/global/SiteCollectionDocuments/en/rail-solutions/locomotives/customspecific-solutions/amtrak-acs64-en.pdf

Note the difference in time it takes for the locomotive to accelerate the 8 car Amfleet train while in the different modes.


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 7, 2014)

This is how the ACS-64 will look in train simulator 2014: http://www.engine-driver.com/article/show/2425/technical-insight-creating-locomotives-for-train-simulator


----------



## MattW (Mar 17, 2014)

They are also making the HHP-8. No word on whether this will be included with the new NEC route or will be separate DLC, but probably separate.

https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/l/t31.0-8/1911054_10151989319128091_1657198663_o.jpg


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 18, 2014)

British Rail Class 319 running on the NEC:


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 19, 2014)

5 new photos today from DTG, including Stamford, Sunnyside, and GCT:


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone know why Castle Rock doesn't have any community supported scenarios et al?


----------



## MattW (Mar 23, 2014)

Probably because it's not all that interesting frankly. Because it's a two-track line with three cities only a short distance from each other, it's almost like just a small segment of a full route.


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 23, 2014)

In case anyone wanted to know, the estimated release date for the new NEC segment is in the first half of April.


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 25, 2014)

They've made progress on the HHP-8 =)


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 26, 2014)

It's getting closer:
http://www.engine-driver.com/article/show/2474/a-new-face-arrives-the-acs-64



The anticipation is killing me a little over here XD


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 27, 2014)

Siemens Eurosprinter ES64F4 released today.


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 28, 2014)

The new CRH1E high speed train just released as an expansion to the CRH Chengdu to Suining Highspeed Route, which is available as payware here: http://www.fspilotshop.com/simtech-vision-chengdu-suining-highspeed-route-p-4785.html


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 10, 2014)

The NY-New Haven Route and the HHP-8 is here. Action coming soon: http://store.steampowered.com/app/258643/


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 10, 2014)

And here is the preview video for the ACS-64 and HHP-8 action that will be recorded by me over the next few days. The only real major issue I have with the pack is that the ACS-64 K5LA is not loud enough, but that should be a relatively easy fix. Enjoy =)


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## X996 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Fan Railer,

Have you noticed a bug with the AWS ? It seems it doesn't work properly on the ACS-64, I always get an emergency braking if a speed restriction is detected, even if I use full service brake immediately after the alert.

Any idea ?


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 20, 2014)

X996 said:


> Hi Fan Railer,
> 
> Have you noticed a bug with the AWS ? It seems it doesn't work properly on the ACS-64, I always get an emergency braking if a speed restriction is detected, even if I use full service brake immediately after the alert.
> 
> Any idea ?


You have to use suppression / full service, AND also hit the acknowledge key (Q) after throwing brakes into suppression in order to prevent a penalty application.


----------



## X996 (Apr 21, 2014)

Many thanks, it works now.

In fact, you mustn't release the brakes before you reached the speed restriction. It makes the brakings quite viril !


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 23, 2014)

The Kawasaki Metro-North M8 EMU is scheduled to be online at the steam store mid afternoon tomorrow, so stay tuned


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 24, 2014)

Fan Railer said:


> The Kawasaki Metro-North M8 EMU is scheduled to be online at the steam store mid afternoon tomorrow, so stay tuned


It's out: http://store.steampowered.com/app/258647/

EDIT: A bit disappointed that they used default sounds from the Javelin EMU. Guess a sound pack is in order here.


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 24, 2014)

This has to be the quickest turn-around I've had for any mod I've done. Remember to create backup files in case something goes sour in the future. Enjoy =) Sound mod video first, followed by Physics mod video:


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 29, 2014)

Just released at the following link: http://www.justtrains.net/product/crh-380d-high-speed-train


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Acela150 (May 4, 2014)

I finally sprung for the ACS, HHP, and M8 packs. I have a problem though.. When I goto run the ACS on the Philly-NYP section I get to a certain point and get slapped with a major ATC penalty stop.. To the point where I can't clear it.. On the cab signal display it's blank nothing there.. And on top of that the ATC light blinks where max auth speed is listed. Anyone have an idea on how to clear it? The alerter reset doesn't work..


----------



## Fan Railer (May 9, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> I finally sprung for the ACS, HHP, and M8 packs. I have a problem though.. When I goto run the ACS on the Philly-NYP section I get to a certain point and get slapped with a major ATC penalty stop.. To the point where I can't clear it.. On the cab signal display it's blank nothing there.. And on top of that the ATC light blinks where max auth speed is listed. Anyone have an idea on how to clear it? The alerter reset doesn't work..


The ACS and HHP signalling / ATC system is not compatible with the old NEC signalling system on the original segment. Hit CTRL + D to operate in ATC cutout mode. No penalty brakes will be applied in this mode. Speed away


----------



## Acela150 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## jerichowhiskey (May 10, 2014)

Apparently for the free Surfliner route they are giving away, they do not hand out the codes at NTD. They handed out cards telling you to go to www.train-simulator.com/nationaltrainday and to give an email and name. Only thing is, it states the code will be sent within 48 hours. I hope it is sooner than that!

Anyone who cannot make it to NTD, there you go.


----------



## Acela150 (May 16, 2014)

I did take advantage of that. It's a nice add-on, but the braking is terrible! It takes 30-45 seconds after my brake handle hits release for the brakes to be released.


----------



## Fan Railer (May 24, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> I did take advantage of that. It's a nice add-on, but the braking is terrible! It takes 30-45 seconds after my brake handle hits release for the brakes to be released.


So they still haven't fixed the surfliner brakes? huh. figures. An easy way to mitigate the problem is to add one superliner coach to the consist using the consist editor. The brakes should apply and release normally after that.


----------



## Fan Railer (May 24, 2014)

In preparation for the release of the shoreliner/comet cars as part of the P32AC-DM dlc, I've fixed my copy of the SEPTA AEM-7:


You can find the SEPTA, NJT, and Amtrak phase III reskins for the AEM-7 here: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3110877


----------



## Fan Railer (May 24, 2014)

In the process of developing the railworks AEM-7DC sound pack. As stated in the video, I would like other player's opinions on which bell they feel suites the AEM-7DC better. Enjoy and comment away =)


----------



## Fan Railer (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (May 28, 2014)

Just doing a little promotion for a fellow developer. You can find this repaint here: http://railworksamerica.com/index.php/download-library/engine-repaints?view=document&id=1260:amtrak-gg1-1970s-era-single-stripe-phase-i-scheme&catid=18:engine-repaints


----------



## jerichowhiskey (May 30, 2014)

Hm, I have been trying to use your F59PHI modded files and I keep getting an error message that track.bin cannot be loaded.

Edit: Just downloaded the RAR from that website and it looks like the mediafire version is missing a few files. Will try to see if it works now.

Edit: Nope, does not work. Oh, well.


----------



## Fan Railer (May 30, 2014)

jerichowhiskey said:


> Hm, I have been trying to use your F59PHI modded files and I keep getting an error message that track.bin cannot be loaded.
> 
> Edit: Just downloaded the RAR from that website and it looks like the mediafire version is missing a few files. Will try to see if it works now.
> 
> Edit: Nope, does not work. Oh, well.


That has been a bug that I've been aware of for a little while now. I think it has something to do with an update that was applied to the game engine some time ago. I'm still searching for a solution. Bear with me.


----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 15, 2014)

More shameless advertising for a fellow developer.
You can download this reskin at RWA: http://railworksamerica.com/index.php/download-library/engine-repaints?view=document&id=1314:ge-p42dc-genesis-veterans-2013&catid=18:engine-repaints

Requires: Amtrak P42 DC 'Empire Builder' Loco Add-On - http://store.steampowered.com/app/222627/


----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 18, 2014)

Amtrak Scheme'd GG1:


----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 9, 2014)

Silver PRR GG1 Operating The Afternoon Congressional, Train 130 Scenario by Elphaba. Find it here: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=282805377


----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 13, 2014)

Metro-North P32AC-DM Career Scenarios
Enjoy, folks


----------



## X996 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,

Did you notice too that in DC mode the engine keeps smoking ? It shouldn't be the case.

Bye


----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 16, 2014)

X996 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you notice too that in DC mode the engine keeps smoking ? It shouldn't be the case.
> 
> Bye


Nothing DTG releases is perfect; there will always be inaccuracy issues / bugs in some form or another. That's just the way things are. That's why there are also 3rd party developers like myself who develop and release mod packs that attempt to correct these issues.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 23, 2014)

TS 15 will debut on the 18th of September.


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 1, 2014)




----------

